# HELP! EGGBERT VOMITING BLOOD!



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

It started when Eggbert started coughing - or sneezing - several times, then I noticed he didn't sound right - it was almost like he was having a hard time cooing or he had laryngitis. He became very listless and stood with his head down, eyes shut and feathers all fluffed out. It was obvious he didn't feel well. Then after another coughing or sneezing jag, he threw up quite a bit of blood. I was horrified by that but I had no idea what to do. About a half an hour later, he threw up more blood. His poop is mostly white and runny, but he's not passing any blood out that end. Towards the late afternoon he acted like he felt a little better and he drank some water that I had put unflavored Pedialite in, but he's not eating yet. He's still quite inactive (which is unusual for that little busybody!)and has roosted most of the day. I like to think he's passed through the danger zone, but he's not out of the woods quite yet. He still doesn't sound right - and his breathing was rapid but labored for awhile. I can't figure out what made him so sick, but he hasn't thrown up anymore nor has he been having coughing fits. Anyone have any clues? I really want to find out so I can get rid of whatever it was that has done this to him. He doesn't go outside and there are no other pigeons in the house, so it isn't anything he picked up outside or from another bird. Any ideas???


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

OMG, Danielle!

I'm so sorry this is happening to Eggbert. Is there any chance he could gotten into something poisonous or perhaps took a nasty fall or flew into something? Maybe ate something sharp that he found somewhere?

Can you reach a vet at least by phone to get some advice? I'm hesitant to suggest anything for fear of making his condition worse.

Terry Whatley


----------



## B. Crowe (Mar 4, 2002)

You don't use teflon cookware do you? It sounds like some sort of poisening. I know that some people use charcoal, but for the life of me don't know what kind or how too. WHAA! I want to be of help, but am not. Hugs to you & eggbert till you can get to a vet......


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

The symptoms a bird who is being poisoned by teflon are lack of coordination, wheezing, weakness, respiratory distress, and convulsions. Usually death occurs too rapidly for treatment. A minimal exposure to the fumes may respond to fresh air, warmth and fluid.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Barb,

If it is poisoning the bird would be given Toxiban (activated charcoal), perhaps Vitamin K, and perhaps Atropine.

Terry Whatley


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Danielle,
You don't have time to post and wait for responses. This is an emergency. Please get this bird to a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## e0emouse (Jun 30, 2002)

Danielle,

Terry just told me that you might be near Washington, D.C. I am in Falls Church, VA, and my email is [email protected] -- or, call me at (703) 578-3219. I know the veterinarians at Alexandria Veterinary Emergency Service really well. Good luck!

Kimberly


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

I don't understand why when there is an emergency like this, the first thought is not to get the bird over to a vet.


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

A big thank you to everyone that replied - and now I'll answer your questions. No, I don't use teflon cooking items - I use that Visions stuff by Corning, so the possibility that he could have gotten poisoned is not likely. No, I don't live anywhere near Washington DC. I am a mid-westerner - living in Wisconsin. As far as taking Eggbert to a vet - there are no vets around here that work on birds. The closest "chicken doctor" is in Baraboo, WI which is about 30 miles from here. Eggbert's doing OK and is resting comfortably right now. However, it bothers me that he is so weak. He will drink the water/pedialite without a problem but so far he still hasn't eaten. It is possible that he may have picked up something sharp - perhaps a sliver of glass from the area rug in the living room, even though he has 24/7 access to sand grit and pick pots. I am going to try and get a hold of the vet in Baraboo and then take him there ASAP. I'll keep you all posted. Danielle.


----------



## fred2344 (Jan 9, 2002)

Danielle,
Canker in the throat can cause a bleed. Can you look into the mouth with a strong light and try to see if there is a cheesy white tissue there?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

The weakness is no doubt due to the loss of blood. 
Any time there is bleeding of unknown origin the source must be located & treated, even if the bleeding has stopped for now.
Please let us know what the vet has to say.
'Thinking good thoughts" for Eggbert & you as well.
Cindy


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Danielle, what's happening with Eggbert?????

Hilary


----------



## hilary (Jun 20, 2002)

Danielle - I've not stopped worrying about Eggbert. Please let us know what is happening.

Love
Hilary and Hercules


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Dannielle,

Pigeons will eat sharp objects such as nails...no one knows why, but please take him to the vet!

Hope it turns out to be nothing of consequence, but please keep us updated.


Cynthia


----------



## raynjudy (Aug 22, 2000)

It was my understanding that Eggbert was more or less a house pijjy, and access to poisons should be minimal if not impossible.

Indeed, Danielle lives in rural central Wisconsin, and locating a vet trained in avian medicine on a Sunday was no simple matter.

Still, I agree that Eggbert needs the attention of and avian vet ASAP! While an injury is possible, it doesn't explain the sneezing.

Danielle, I would keep Eggbert in a non-drafty but well ventilated area, free of cigarette smoke. Cigarette smoke particles in the air aggravate allergic and respiratory conditions. They can exacerbate some infections.

While powdered activated charcoal could be given, one must be versed in tube feeding technique (or minimally syringe technique), have the required equipment handy, and be certain that there is nothing sharp in the crop, as the feeding tube could do more damage if a foreign object is present.

Crushed aquarium filter or water purifier activated charcoal can be used in an emergency. You can acquire activated charcoal in capsules at a GNC-type store. Anyway make a slurry with the powdered charcoal and water and fill the crop with it. If the crop is not impacted, the pigeon should pass the charcoal, which will hopefully absorb much of the poison. Milk will also slow down the absorption of some poisons.

The use of Vitamin K assumes that Warfarin is the toxin--which it could be--and acts as a coagulant producing agent in the blood.

If there is a foreign object, it should be identified and removed, by surgery, if necessary.

But then there's the sneezing thingy... There may be more than one thing going on here.

I know how much Eggbert means to you, Danielle. He has all my hopes and prayers.

Please let us know how he's doing, and if it's not too much to ask, please share the exact diagnosis and treatment with us.

--Ray

PS. Danielle, feel free to e-mail me directly if I can help.

[This message has been edited by raynjudy (edited April 07, 2003).]


----------



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Eggbert is doing a little better tonight. This morning he ate a couple kernels of shell corn and a few sunflower seeds, then later I hand fed him a little bit of popcorn. He is still quite weak, but is starting to roost while holding one leg up which he was unable to do since getting sick, so slowly but surely, his strength is returning. His eyes never changed - they've stayed bright and shiny. His voice sounds rough, though. I'm going to call the vet in the morning and see what he has to say. I don't want to take him to the vet because of the time and distance involved. He doesn't need any more stress or trauma by being taken to a strange place and being handled by people he doesn't know when he's not feeling well. But this will depend entirely on what the vet has to say about it. I will keep everyone posted. Thanks to all of you for keeping Eggbert in your thoughts and prayers. PIGEONS FOREVER!! Love, Danielle and Eggbert.


----------



## Scuiry (Jul 11, 2001)

> Originally posted by Danielle Chase:
> *Eggbert is doing a little better tonight. This morning he ate a couple kernels of shell corn and a few sunflower seeds, then later I hand fed him a little bit of popcorn. He is still quite weak, but is starting to roost while holding one leg up which he was unable to do since getting sick, so slowly but surely, his strength is returning. His eyes never changed - they've stayed bright and shiny. His voice sounds rough, though. I'm going to call the vet in the morning and see what he has to say. I don't want to take him to the vet because of the time and distance involved. He doesn't need any more stress or trauma by being taken to a strange place and being handled by people he doesn't know when he's not feeling well. But this will depend entirely on what the vet has to say about it. I will keep everyone posted. Thanks to all of you for keeping Eggbert in your thoughts and prayers. PIGEONS FOREVER!! Love, Danielle and Eggbert. *


I had a pigeon that used to vomit blood. The vet said it was due to an ucleration probably from stress. He gave her tetracyline and she was fine after a week.

Good luck,

Daniel


----------

